# New to Mexico DF



## kmexico (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi- I am new to Mexico DF - I arrived here from the UK on the 5th of March to be with my Mexican boyfriend.
I would love to meet new people to find out their experiences in DF. 
I am a beginner in Spanish and would welcome any suggestions for lessons or how to learn the language. I am working from home so not much social interaction :-(


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I hope some of the expats in DF will respond with some local suggestions. You might want to check 'Destinos' online for a start in your Spanish language experience. It is free, has some 50 lessons and is all conversational, with a good story line.
By the way, don't broadcast that you work from home as, technically, that also requires government permission and an endorsement by INM on your visa.


----------



## kmexico (Mar 18, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum and I hope some of the expats in DF will respond with some local suggestions. You might want to check 'Destinos' online for a start in your Spanish language experience. It is free, has some 50 lessons and is all conversational, with a good story line.
> By the way, don't broadcast that you work from home as, technically, that also requires government permission and an endorsement by INM on your visa.


Many Thanks for the advice I have taken a look at 'Destinos' online - it is very good.

I would be very interested in any local suggestions from anyone in DF.
So far I am very impressed with the city


----------



## soycandywoman (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi there I speak fluent english and would like to have more friends, if you want to contact me just check out my info, I have a party tomorrow maybe you want to join  I live in the south but the party will be held in roma neigborhood.

Byee!!


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi.

I am new too. I am alone right now because my Aunt is out of the country. I am taking care of her animals and stuff until she gets back, and then I am going to work on my FM3. I have expat friends, but they are very busy working.

I am going through my culture shock at the moment, and I am kinda down. I need someone to go do something with. Would you like to hang out and maybe go to the Anthropology museum? I need to get out of the house and just do SOMETHING with SOMEONE!

Let me know. I am in Condesa, and I think I would feel much better just to get out.

I am taking immersion classes every day, but I have afternoons free. 

SoyCandy, I am very close to you in Condesa... I'll check my profile to make sure it has all my contact information.

My stupid unefon prepaid isn't associating purchased minutes to it, so I have to go to a lusacell tienda to get it fixed. In the interim though, we can talk via email or on my landline if you guys want.


----------



## soycandywoman (Jun 3, 2010)

*To cheldear*

Hi!! I added you on skype so we can chat,


----------



## cshmex (May 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm moving to Mexico City in August as I'm boyfriend has a new job there. I'd really like to get to know a few people when I get there, from the UK/Mexico anywhere I don't mind at all!
I won't know anyone there expect my boyfriend so it would be nice to make some friends and contacts to get to know the place better. Plus being able to practice my Spanish at any opportunity would be good too.
Thanks


----------



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

HI all fellow newcomers! I have been here for 2 weeks and I am in the same boat. My husband is working and I am just trying to fill my days. 
I start beginners Spanish on July 5th in Polanco which will be Mon-fri (9am-11am) and each module lasts 3.5 weeks/36 hours.

I would love to have company to explore various parts of the city and all the amazing buildings/ sights.
We are in Polanco and will move into our apartment mid July. We will be living here for about 4 years.
I am origanally irish but have lived in Australia for 16 yrs.... so Mexico is a culture shock but I am really liking it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This sounds like the possible beginning for an 'Expat Newcomers Group' party in DF; maybe a pot-luck dinner at the most centrally located home, or just a reserved large table at some convenient restaurant, event center or even a park setting. How about an 'Expat Newcomers' boat experience in Xochimilco? That can be lots of fun with a bucket of beer and a picnic on board the boat. If I were nearer DF, it would be easy to organize and fun to meet you all.
Have fun & do get together; but also, get out on your own as individuals. Take a break for lunch at 2 instead of 12 and go to a local lunch spot, where you will have to order in Spanish & also have a chance to meet Spanish speakers; many of whom will also want to practice English. It can be fun!


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

I would love to do something like this. What does everyone else think?


----------



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me. We would love to meet some people in a similar situation.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's two of you! Why not do the boat ride in Xochimilco? Any number can do it, up to the capacity of the largest boats available; like maybe 20-25. You could choose a local meeting spot in DF and then go out together.
By the way, when you come home, be sure to stop at the meat market in the parking lot at the boat entrance. Get a cooked 'lomo de puerco' to take home; delicious!


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO isn't in the DF area, so I'll throw my two pesos in here. My recommendation is that we meet for dinner somewhere. I am in Condesa. There are some really good restaurants in Polanco.

Where is everyone? I think a few of you said you are in the Polanco area. Polanco isn't far away from me. Condesa is better for bars. I would prefer to eat up in Polanco.

If we are going to eat, we are better off doing Comida Corrida sometime between 13:00 and 16:00, since that's the bigger meal of the day. 

I recently went to a great Indian food restaurant up in Polanco, which we could go to at anytime, because the meals would be the same size.

There is a more upscale restaurant that my aunt and her friend like to take me to, and historically speaking, it's been around a long time. I think it is near Polanco as well. It's pricey, but very nice to have a group party at. It's typical traditional Mexican fare in a very nice setting. I will find out the name of it.

There is a Thai place in Polanco, and I am dying for Thai food, but no one I know has tried it, and I don't like to recommend to others a place I have not tried.

Why don't you guys all indicate what colony you are in, and what type of food you like, or if you would like trad Mexican food.

Also, please indicate whether or not you would prefer to go during a weekday or during the weekend, and specify your availability.

How does that sound?

Michelle


----------



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes it sounds good to us. Should we post a new thread and suggest a night in a week or so for any one who is in the area to catch up for a drink? Jacks


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

AussieIrish said:


> Yes it sounds good to us. Should we post a new thread and suggest a night in a week or so for any one who is in the area to catch up for a drink? Jacks


Guys, I am so sorry. Cablevision modem decided to die, and since I do this for a living with large firewalls and giant systems, I was NOT about to call product support.

Turns out the stupid modem/router interface uses a bad ip address for the subnet mask. Go figure. Of course, the modem had completely wiped itself clean, and I had to reset all the settings, and I still have issues with the phone, but at least I have the internet back.

I am going to be in Huixcilucan until tomorrow night; let me get back on when I return and come up with a much better response than this horrible one.

Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

cheldear said:


> RVGRINGO isn't in the DF area, so I'll throw my two pesos in here. My recommendation is that we meet for dinner somewhere. I am in Condesa. There are some really good restaurants in Polanco.
> 
> Where is everyone? I think a few of you said you are in the Polanco area. Polanco isn't far away from me. Condesa is better for bars. I would prefer to eat up in Polanco.
> 
> ...



That Thai place must be Thai Gardens at Calderón de la Barca 72 and it is the best Thai food in the city. My American cousin used to take us there when he lived here and it's one of the best places he's ever eaten Thai food at, including places in the U.S.

Izote is a very nice Mexican restaurant at Mazarik 515 and that's also very, very good Mexican food, but it's kind of small and a bit pricey.

If you want to try a place that's not too pricey, a lot of room and some great Mexican food in Polanco, nice decor, then try Villa Maria at Homero #704. They have live music there. I'd highly recommend this one and it's easier with larger parties of people.

I'm not sure if you are thinking of Hacienda de Los Morales, Vázquez de Mella 525, as that is very upscale, but it's extremely expensive. The only way I could ever go there was with my cousin and then even for just special occasions. It's in western Polanco. That's a formal suit and tie place, too.

Again, Villa Maria would be my choice if I were to suggest something.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Rodrigo!

Villa Maria sounds like a great place. Thanks so much for the information and recommendation! Many do not like Thai food, but almost everyone can order off of a Mexican food menu.

And thank you so much for telling me whether or not the Thai restaurant is any good. I am SO glad I will be able to get excellent Thai food here.

Okay, so, what does everyone say?

Villa Maria? 

When? Weekend or during the week? I am going to assume night is better since they have live music? Rodrigo, would that be accurate?

Afternoon or evening?

What works best for everyone?

Rodrigo, you coming? When do you suggest is the best time to go? Best day?

You are great for giving the recommendations!


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

cheldear said:


> Thanks Rodrigo!
> 
> Villa Maria sounds like a great place. Thanks so much for the information and recommendation! Many do not like Thai food, but almost everyone can order off of a Mexican food menu.
> 
> ...


I won't be coming, sorry I live a bit aways and don't have regular transportation, plus I work heavily.

I will say that they have mariachi there, but I would call ahead to see but they've been there every time we would go at night, but do call and ask.

Villa Maria restaurante Mexicano en polanco, comida mexicana en polanco en restaurante Villa Maria


----------



## twablondie716 (Jul 4, 2010)

kmexico said:


> Hi- I am new to Mexico DF - I arrived here from the UK on the 5th of March to be with my Mexican boyfriend.
> I would love to meet new people to find out their experiences in DF.
> I am a beginner in Spanish and would welcome any suggestions for lessons or how to learn the language. I am working from home so not much social interaction :-(


Hi I will be moving to Mexico soon. I would love to meet some people who are new as well. I was also wondering what kind of work you are doing from home, because I am looking into jobs, but I speak very little Spanish as well.


----------



## PatrickDC (Jul 5, 2010)

twablondie716 said:


> Hi I will be moving to Mexico soon. I would love to meet some people who are new as well. I was also wondering what kind of work you are doing from home, because I am looking into jobs, but I speak very little Spanish as well.


Hi there! I am about to move to Mexico myself, and yes, to be with my boyfriend! Are we nuts?  I've visited many times and my spanish is fair (for a ******, it's great, but let's be real... When I am so proud of myself for nailing a sentence 100% correctly and they look at me and say "Que?" OMG, kills me.)

Drop me a line and let's chat. I think we are in the same boat re: jobs. I am going to have to do SOMETHING to bring home the bacon!


----------



## twablondie716 (Jul 4, 2010)

PatrickDC said:


> Hi there! I am about to move to Mexico myself, and yes, to be with my boyfriend! Are we nuts?  I've visited many times and my spanish is fair (for a ******, it's great, but let's be real... When I am so proud of myself for nailing a sentence 100% correctly and they look at me and say "Que?" OMG, kills me.)
> 
> Drop me a line and let's chat. I think we are in the same boat re: jobs. I am going to have to do SOMETHING to bring home the bacon!


Yeah I know what you mean.  It sounds like your much more fluent than I am. I pretty much can only say hello in Spanish. LOL. My boyfriend is Mexican, and he has been having a hard time getting back in the states. So I am going to Mexico to live for a while. You had said you were working from home....are you doing some kind of online job.? I have looked into teaching, but I think I need to know some spanish, and the only other jobs available are office jobs doing customer service. I dont know what I am going to do. Ahhh.....LOL


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember; before you rush down to Mexico, that your entry permit is an FMM, which is good for a maximum of 180 days. To stay longer, you will need to prove income/assets from outside of Mexico in order to get an annual visa. To work in Mexico, you will need the permission of INM on your visa. You can't work on an FMM tourist permit.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

PatrickDC said:


> Hi there! I am about to move to Mexico myself, and yes, to be with my boyfriend! Are we nuts?  I've visited many times and my spanish is fair (for a ******, it's great, but let's be real... When I am so proud of myself for nailing a sentence 100% correctly and they look at me and say "Que?" OMG, kills me.)
> 
> Drop me a line and let's chat. I think we are in the same boat re: jobs. I am going to have to do SOMETHING to bring home the bacon!


Okay. Looks like we are all in the same boat. I was going to take care of a boarding facility and an animal sanctuary, but I am non-plussed with the situation. What is everyone's specialty?

I assume that you are all coming over on their FM3's?

when are the two of you arriving?

And BTW, if you are a chick, you are a gringa... Be sure to make the difference, because we want to make sure if we are going to call ourselves a bad name to each other, we do it in style.  

Uh, wait; am editing. That's Patrick. Unless you go by Patricka, Sorry about that.


----------



## twablondie716 (Jul 4, 2010)

I assume that you are all coming over on their FM3's?

when are the two of you arriving?

I am not sure exactly when I will be coming over. I will hopefully come for about a month in sept. to figure out what jobs are available and talk to people about getting sponsored. I think I might have found a position that is really good working at HTC. There is a base salary benefits and commission. So hopefully I will be doing ok financially. So i hope to officially move to Mexico in November.


----------



## twablondie716 (Jul 4, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Remember; before you rush down to Mexico, that your entry permit is an FMM, which is good for a maximum of 180 days. To stay longer, you will need to prove income/assets from outside of Mexico in order to get an annual visa. To work in Mexico, you will need the permission of INM on your visa. You can't work on an FMM tourist permit.


If I am working in Mexico will I be able to stay longer that 180 days even though I don't have income from outside of Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Getting permission from Immigration to work in Mexico can be very difficult; sometimes impossible. Basically; if a Mexican can do the job, you won't be allowed.
To stay more than 180 days will require that you apply, online and in Spanish, for a visa. It will require that you prove that you have the means to support yourself. So, if you are offered a position, the employer will have to be an established, legal business and they will have to support your application for working papers added to your visa. You will have to accomplish that in less than the 180 days, or else leave the country. It is not easy to get work in Mexico and it will pay very, very little by USA standards. It is now wise to plan on supporting yourself in Mexico and you should always be prepared to leave, at least every 180 days, in case you can't qualify for a 'no inmigrante' visa. There are fees involved, in addition to being able to prove your resources and income; so, be prepared. You can investigate the process by visiting the INM website, as discussed elsewhere.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Ringo:

If I am working independently like I used to as a consultant (I always worked remotely, as I am a developer) for my companies in the US, and getting paid that way, can I claim that as income to prove that I can support myself in Mexico? Or do I have to earn my wages in Mexico?

I have no problem getting work from my companies in the states as a consultant; we used to hire Indians and Canadians all the time.

Here is an example of how it would work:

1. I would work contract doing development for one of my clients in the US (let's say a Fortune 100 bank)

2. They would pay me in USD for my work

3. That would be my income

Can I claim that as my income for proof that I make enough money to sustain myself here in Mexico, even though I am making my money through the US and not through a Mexico company?


----------



## twablondie716 (Jul 4, 2010)

cheldear said:


> Ringo:
> 
> If I am working independently like I used to as a consultant (I always worked remotely, as I am a developer) for my companies in the US, and getting paid that way, can I claim that as income to prove that I can support myself in Mexico? Or do I have to earn my wages in Mexico?
> 
> ...


Hey I was reading your post about how can work from anywhere for a company in the US. I have been researching jobs and I am having a hard time finding something like that. Do you have any recommendations of companies I could try to work for? It would be such a huge help!


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hm. Let's take this offline. I will send you an email through here.


----------



## twablondie716 (Jul 4, 2010)

I hope to meet some of you guys when I come to Mexico. I probably wont be coming until January. Have some loose ends I need to tie up. This forum makes me a little less nervous.


----------



## farfromkansas (Jun 17, 2010)

I would be interested in meeting new people. I have been here for a year with my couple. My Spanish isn't great but I get around fine. I work 6 days a week so let me know and maybe I can make it. If anyone is struggling with the culture shock or issues let me know...I am a executive/cross-cultural coach...maybe I can help out.

Best Regards


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

farfromkansas said:


> I would be interested in meeting new people. I have been here for a year with my couple. My Spanish isn't great but I get around fine. I work 6 days a week so let me know and maybe I can make it. If anyone is struggling with the culture shock or issues let me know...I am a executive/cross-cultural coach...maybe I can help out.
> 
> Best Regards


Sounds good. 

I am going to friend you if I haven't already, then I will send out an email asking when everyone wants to meet. Or something. Maybe I will start a new thread. No one seems to be putting on here when they want to meet.


----------



## twablondie716 (Jul 4, 2010)

I was wondering if I go to Mexico with only a US passport, how long can I stay?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your passport is necessary to get back into the USA and to apply for a visa in Mexico. For a visit, you will have to get an FMM at the border and it is good for a maximum of 180 days. It cannot be renewed without leaving Mexico.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Blondie, I kinda know where you are going with this, since you are wanting to try to stay for good.

Check out the two discussions in the group:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...pdated-immigration-procedures-may-2010-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ico/52087-staying-mexico-beyond-180-days.html


----------



## mmex (Oct 4, 2010)

kmexico said:


> Hi- I am new to Mexico DF - I arrived here from the UK on the 5th of March to be with my Mexican boyfriend.
> I would love to meet new people to find out their experiences in DF.
> I am a beginner in Spanish and would welcome any suggestions for lessons or how to learn the language. I am working from home so not much social interaction :-(


Hi
Have been here for just over a year. I'm Irish but arrived from Spain I lived there for ten years, am living in Mexico because of my Spanish boyfriend. If you fancy meeting up for a coffee or even better a drink get in touch.


----------



## cshmex (May 17, 2010)

I'm new to Mexico City living in the west side of town, I'm here with my boyfriend who is a teacher in a British School here. 
I've been here since mid August and have been studying Spanish but as my course is coming to an end I would like to meet a few Mexicans/Spanish speakers to improve my Spanish.
I'd be happy to meet new people as well whereever you're from. I have some free time during the day so if anyone would like to meet up for a coffee/drink/chat or would like to get a group together let me know.


----------



## mmex (Oct 4, 2010)

kmexico said:


> Hi- I am new to Mexico DF - I arrived here from the UK on the 5th of March to be with my Mexican boyfriend.
> I would love to meet new people to find out their experiences in DF.
> I am a beginner in Spanish and would welcome any suggestions for lessons or how to learn the language. I am working from home so not much social interaction :-(


Hey, I'm from Ireland, I came here just over a year ago from Spain. Would love to meet up with some new people. If your interested get in touch.


----------

